# General > Recipes >  Bread

## susie

Sick to death of the wind and piss bread in the shops with all its fungicides, flour improvers, vinegar and too much salt? Me too. I used to make my own until I got that crappy arthritis. I never thought I would end up with a bread machine, no sir! But, here I am with it and it is probably one of the best kitchen appliances that I have EVER bought. 5 minutes to put the ingredients in the pan, press start and around 3 hours later a wonderful loaf of good, tasty, exactly as I want it bread. Lidl's flour makes it cheaper than bagged bread and I am enjoying the freedom from mass - produced loaves. Actually, I must admit that it makes a better loaf than I ever did.

I would be interested to hear your thoughts and if you use a breadmaker please put your favourite recipe here.

Long live the wonderful loaf of bread.

My best recipe in a separate reply.

----------


## susie

For 700g loaf.

I always put a bit of margarine on the paddle as I find it doesn't stick in the loaf as often.

2 tablespoons of any oil (not engine oil though) into bottom of pan

1 teaspoon salt in pan

1 and a half tablespoons sugar in pan

270ml water (around 40 Celsius)

420g breadflour sprinkled on top of water so that most of it floats and the water can't be seen

Make dish shape on top of flour and add 1 and a half teaspoons dried bread yeast

Put pan in machine and start it up.

I use this recipe with white, brown and whole wheat flour. Often I make a loaf with varying amounts of white and whole wheat. The same recipe is also used for fruit loaf, I add an extra tablespoon of sugar and a handful of raisins during the 2nd kneading cycle, it is superb.

I hope this is interesting to you and that you have a favourite recipe to share.

Cheerio.

----------


## Dreamweaver

Thanks for that recipe Susie. I love my breadmaker too and use it often. I sometimes add seeds and/or nuts to my bread for a lovely crunchy texture.

----------


## jo bowd

Hi Susie, I love my bread machine too, like you I have arthritis and can't knead for long, but my machine does it for me and if I want rolls I just use the dough program and shape my rolls myself and bake in the oven. I also use white bread recipe to make dough for pizza bases too.

----------


## appilihp

Hi I've been thinking of getting a bread maker and was wondering what make you have please

----------


## Gronnuck

> Hi I've been thinking of getting a bread maker and was wondering what make you have please


Weve had a Panasonic SD 257 for over two years now.  Its been in use three or four times a week; now we wouldnt be without it.  It comes with an excellent recipe book and you can get lots of ideas from the internet.  We've been experimenting with various seeds, nuts and fruits and different flours too.  Great fun and delicious bread!
You can read some reviews here 
Panasonic might not be the cheapest bread maker but we bought when it was 'Which' magazines's 'Best Buy.'

----------


## saywaver

Hi, I'm not really into baking but I just want to share what I discovered recently. My daughter tagged to me an easy "Cake Mug" recipe. I tried it and it was indeed successful. Its actually a mixture of my fave hotcake mix, an egg, butter and just made some twist on its mixture then add cheese and bacon. You may want to try that. Its good! :Grin:

----------

